# dunkel vs. standard



## SlipperKing (May 6, 2014)

Which is which? I should add, this is HCM


----------



## MaryPientka (May 6, 2014)

looking forward to seeing the bloom.


----------



## Migrant13 (May 6, 2014)

Dunkel left? Love the face-off/head butt photo.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 6, 2014)

need to see the pouch, but left one is darker HCM.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 6, 2014)

Yeap, left uses the dunkel


----------



## abax (May 7, 2014)

Aren't both buds and stems wonderfully hairy?! Love the face off photo.
Open...open...open!


----------



## rdlsreno (May 7, 2014)

Exciting!

Ramon


----------



## Trithor (May 8, 2014)

Rick, how long till they are both open fully, do you think? This is exciting, I can't wait to see the difference in the open blooms!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 8, 2014)

The dunkel parented one is half open. Its very berry pink! On the smaller side too.


----------



## Trithor (May 8, 2014)

I guess that smaller was to be expected


----------



## SlipperKing (May 8, 2014)

In rare cases smaller can be better!


----------



## MaryPientka (May 8, 2014)

All I can say is, "WOW!"


----------



## emydura (May 8, 2014)

Peek-a-boo.


----------



## abax (May 9, 2014)

I feel almost indecent peeking "under the hood". So far the color is 
splendid. Can't wait to see both plants open fully.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 9, 2014)

Hope it opens properly


----------



## atlantis (May 10, 2014)

Hurry up!! I can´t wait to see it fully opened!!


----------



## Trithor (May 10, 2014)

Has it opened any further?


----------



## SlipperKing (May 10, 2014)

Yes it has Gare

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (May 10, 2014)

emydura said:


> Peek-a-boo.



You beat me to it!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 11, 2014)

It looks very vietnamense at the moment. Its Mother's Day, I might have a chance for an update pic....


----------



## SlipperKing (May 12, 2014)

Not too bad but it won't last long






Std delenatii clone


----------



## SlipperFan (May 12, 2014)

Beautiful color! Hopefully, the form will improve.


----------



## abax (May 12, 2014)

Whatdayamean won't last long???? Are you going to cut the spike or are you unhappy enough to dump it? If so, dump it my way.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 13, 2014)

I took the PIC yesterday and its turning brown today....piece of doodoo


----------



## Paphman910 (May 13, 2014)

Really beautiful!


----------



## labskaus (May 13, 2014)

Very nice, Rick. This has great colours and the shape isn't too bad for a first bloom. Looking forward to see the normal form too.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 13, 2014)

Two days later


----------



## MaryPientka (May 13, 2014)

so sad


----------



## abax (May 13, 2014)

Oh my, that IS sad. I'm so sorry to see this and I know you must be
disappointed...damn!


----------



## Trithor (May 14, 2014)

So much anticipation, .....


----------



## SlipperKing (May 14, 2014)

abax said:


> Oh my, that IS sad. I'm so sorry to see this and I know you must be
> disappointed...damn!


It is what it is..no disappointment here. I'm out 12 bucks but what the heck. I spend that much on lunch.


Trithor said:


> So much anticipation, .....



That was good but its over just like the flower before this one and the one before that.... On to my new anticipations!


----------



## Trithor (May 14, 2014)

Only 12bucks!
I am not going out for lunch with you! I will start losing weight with that lunch!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 15, 2014)

Wow, that went fast! Mine flowers like clockwork and the flower always lasts 15 days, really. The odd part is that the first two days it looks great, but on the third the petals take on a curved and droopy dog-eared look. Go figure...


----------



## SlipperKing (May 15, 2014)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Wow, that went fast! Mine flowers like clockwork and the flower always lasts 15 days, really. The odd part is that the first two days it looks great, but on the third the petals take on a curved and droopy dog-eared look. Go figure...



Well at least mine didn't put me through the dog-eared stuff!:rollhappy:


----------



## Erythrone (May 15, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> Two days later



Only 2 days??


----------



## SlipperKing (May 16, 2014)

Yeap, isn't that something? The HCM using a std delenatii hasn't opened yet, maybe it will last longer.
Its interesting because my dunkel dele out lasted most of my std deles blooming this past month.


----------



## Trithor (May 16, 2014)

Perhaps just a weak clone?


----------



## SlipperKing (May 17, 2014)

More like a week clone. LOL


----------



## Ozpaph (May 17, 2014)

It must have stanhopea in the background some where.............


----------



## SlipperKing (May 17, 2014)

One thing, it did flatten out and shape up a bit even though its still butt-ugly.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 23, 2014)

NOT MUCH Difference between the two. Surprising to see (See PIC Above)


----------

